# Como si



## tata2d

Ciao a tutti,

Ho qualche dubbio sull'utilizzo del "como si", che pensavo fosse sempre seguito dal subjuntivo (es. él habla como si fuera rico"). Ma in una domanda del DELE ho trovato:

"Laura falta mucho a clase. Por mi, como si no *aprueba*"
E tra la opzioni c'erano: aprobara, apruebe, aprueba, hubiera aprobado

Io avrei messo "aprobara" intendendo che, se fosse per me non passerebbe l'esame, ma magari non ho capirto il senso della frase stessa.

Grazie mille!


----------



## 0scar

El problema es que no tiene sentido con ninguna de las opciones.


----------



## Tomby

È corretto "aprueba". La frase indica *indifferenza*. Per esempio:
"_Antonio conduce siempre a mucha velocidad. Por mí, como si se mata_".
Ha lo stesso senso.
Non so se mi sono spiegato.
TT.


----------



## tata2d

Nel senso che per la seconda persona, guidare ad alta velocità equivale ad uccidersi, e nel mio esempio non andare a lezione corrisponde a non passare all'esame?

Avevo interpretato male la frase! 
Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Tomby

Di solito l'espressione "_por mi, como si xxxx_" indica indifferenza. Por esempio. Un tifoso della Juventus conosce la notizia che dice che il Inter ha vinto una partita e dice "_Por mi, como si gana la Copa del Mundo_" nel senso che non gli interessa gli affari di altra squadra.
Non mi so spiegare meglio. Mi spiace.
TT.


----------



## 0scar

Es un abuso que te pidan poner el verbo que supuestamente debería llevar esta frase que dificilmente podría decirse que es castellana.
Por lo que veo en Google es una manera de hablar de  algunos españoles, no se de cuantos.

_"Por mi, como si no aprueba"_ traducida al castellano sería "_por mi que apruebe o no"_, "_me da lo mismo si no aprueba"_, "_por mi que no apruebe" _


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Es un abuso que te pidan poner el verbo que supuestamente debería llevar esta frase que dificilmente podría decirse que es castellana.
> Por lo que veo en Google es una manera de hablar de algunos españoles, no se de cuantos.
> 
> _"Por mi, como si no aprueba"_ traducida al castellano sería "_por mi que apruebe o no"_, "_me da lo mismo si no aprueba"_, "_por mi que no apruebe" _


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con eso. Es extraño que se trate de una pregunta del DELE (ignoro el significado del acrónimo), pero si alguien entra en un foro y formula una pregunta de este tipo creo que es de justicia responder si la frase es utilizada en un determinado país de habla hispana.
Creo que dicha frase corresponde a un lenguaje oral de la calle, cuyo significado ya he comentado antes y que "normalmente" suele terminar con un exabrupto: "_Por mi, como si exabrupto_".
¡Hasta la próxima!


----------



## Neuromante

La frase es de lo más común. No entiendo porque dicen que no es español.
Simplemente se suprime el final... *Por mi como si no aprueba (El examen, la asignatura...)* Es una expresión "Por X como si XXX", igual de raro se podría decir que es ese "Por mi como"


----------



## 0scar

Español parece que es, el problema que no es castellano ni aun poniendole el verbo que le falta y todo lo que queda supuestamente implicito. 

_ Por mi ¿es? como si no aprueba [el exámen]_

Es indefendible, es una construcción basura.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues acabas de decir que cientos de personas que conozco usan "construcciones basura", sin contar las incontables veces que lo he leído en libros oído en la televisión, el cine, la radio, por la calle a desconocidos. Fíjate que hasta aparece en e-x-a-m-e-n-e-s; que cosa más curiosa.
Incluso has dicho que yo uso "construcciones basura"

¿Y si empiezas a disculparte por lo que acabas de decir sobre mi? Por que "basura" sería ese "el problema que no es castellano" ¿Que le pasa a ese problema "que no es castellano"? ¿Que es chino, acaso? ¿Que se permite extralimitarse con los calificativos?



Por cierto. Ese "es" que has puesto en medio de la frase en cursiva sobra completamente. A lo mejor "el problema" es que no te has enterado de como es la expresión que Tata no entiende.


Lo de que pidas disculpas es una broma, por supuesto: No te veo capaz. Pero afina mucho: Porque te va a hacer falta.


----------



## chlapec

0scar said:


> Por lo que veo en Google es una manera de hablar de algunos españoles, no se de cuantos.


 
De muchos. Me incluyo. Es lenguaje oral, así que la gramática es lo de menos. La pregunta es muy difícil para un extranjero que estudia español; debemos suponer que las preguntas de este tipo son muy escasas y que se ponen sólo para que el alumno alcance la excelencia (buen conocimiento del lenguaje familiar o de la calle).
Por otra parte, cualquier español contestaría siempre, sin duda, *aprueba*, lo que es prueba de que la expresión es de uso corriente en este país.
Con respecto a las apreciaciones del tipo "indefendible" o "construcción basura", se comentan ellas solas.

PS: Las explicaciones de Tombatossals me parecen excelentes.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> ...debemos suponer que las preguntas de este tipo son muy escasas y que se ponen sólo para que el alumno alcance la excelencia (*buen conocimiento del lenguaje familiar o de la calle*).


 
* MHO:*
Una cosa es aprender un idioma con su gramática perfecta, verbos conjugados como se debe, exclamaciones de uso común que todos puedan entender.
Otra es visitar un  país y escuchar lo que se habla en las calles, ómnibus, metros, almacenes, negocios, estadios, mercados, en fin.
Yo he aprendido el español de España viendo películas dobladas en ese idioma.
Pero he aprendido el castellano de Colombia, México, Argentina, Chile, etc.viendo películas dobladas en esos países y la cosa cambia completamente.
Más acostumbrado al castellano de Chile, me ha costado muchísimo comprender lo que dicen y he tenido necesidad de preguntar en los chats latinos el significado de algunas palabras.
Me pasa más o menos lo que se comenta *aquí*, pero al revés.
Estoy expresando una experiencia personal, y esto se entiende, por lo que agrego una confesión: tengo un data base con miles modos de decir callejeros, sea en castellano, español, inglés y dialectos italianos.
Aprecio el "DJHH" y el "UD", con los cuales estudio más que gramática y esas cosas.


----------



## tata2d

No pensaba provocar una discusión tan animada

¡Gracias a todos, ahora si que que entendido perfectamente el significato!

Espero con todo mi corazon se trate de una pregunta para alcanzar la exelencia, porque yo, que vivo a Madrid solo desde hace un 1 mes, la he encontrado muy dificl.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Es una expresión de lo más común, no es para "exelencia". Pero hablando todos los días te acostumbrarás en seguida.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Es una expresión de lo más común, no es para "exelencia". Pero hablando todos los días te acostumbrarás en seguida.





> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *excelencia *
> 
> 
> f. Cualidad de excelente:
> la excelencia de un vino.


----------



## luna_mdq

"Por mi, como si no aprueba"
"Antonio conduce siempre a mucha velocidad. Por mí, como si se mata".

A mi estas dos me suenan fatal. 
Yo usaría el "aprobara".

"Por mi (que haga lo que quiera), como si no aprobara (después los examenes)".
En el sentido: no importa que falte a clases, porque le va bien igual.


----------



## Neuromante

luna_mdq said:


> "Por mi, como si no aprueba"
> "Antonio conduce siempre a mucha velocidad. Por mí, como si se mata".
> 
> A mi estas dos me suenan fatal.
> Yo usaría el "aprobara".
> 
> "Por mi (que haga lo que quiera), como si no aprobara (después los examenes)".
> En el sentido: no importa que falte a clases, porque le va bien igual.



Pero es que *"ése" no es el sentido de la expresión* y por lo tanto, no es el sentido de las frases.

"Por mi como si XXX(Presente de indicativo, con reflexivos, adverbios de negación/afirmación y todo lo que quieras añadir)" significa que te da exactamente lo mismo.


*Por mi como si lloviera.* Significa que no te importa lo que está pasando, que no es que esté lloviendo. De hecho NO está lloviendo)

*Por mi como si llueve.* Significa que no te afecta el que vaya a llover, tú vas a ir a la playa (Por ejemplo) llueva o no llueva




Y la frase es:
Por mi como si aprueba.
Sin coma. Si le pones una coma es algo completamente distinto.


----------



## luna_mdq

> Sin coma. Si le pones una coma es algo completamente distinto.



Pero la original de tata si tiene una coma. ¿En que cambia si le ponés una coma entonces?


----------



## chlapec

En mi opinión, debe llevar coma *obligatoriamente*.
Por los comentarios deduzco que la expresión no es común (o no existe, simplemente) en Argentina, pero en España es común y se utiliza siempre el presente de indicativo.


Bien es cierto que ateniéndonos a las normas gramaticales deberíamos expresarlo, por ejemplo, de este modo:
"En lo que a mi atañe, me resulta indiferente tanto el hecho de que no vaya a clase como el de que no apruebe a consecuencia de ello", pero yo digo "Por mi, como si no aprueba" y, en España, con eso está todo dicho.


----------

